

The loneliest (and only) job I could ever imagine… the life of startup founder - blueboxjesse
https://medium.com/@blueboxjesse/the-loneliest-job-i-could-ever-imagine-688ab63072a9

======
obiefernandez
I personally found EO tremendously useful when I was running Hashrocket and
battling my own partner drama and depression in 2010:

Jesse: "I was fortunate to be introduced in 2010 to Entrepreneurs Organization
(EO): a sort of AA for Entrepreneurs. Joining EO turned out to be one of the
most pivotal decisions I’ve made in the last 5 years. Within EO, each member
is assigned to a forum of about 9 other business owners. Each forum meets
monthly and all content shared is completely confidential. Further, EO has
adopted Gestalt communication, so members share their experiences over advice.
The day I discovered a horrid truth that would change my path for 2013
happened to be the same day as my EO Forum meeting, and having that support
network there with me as I processed the emotional torrent seething through my
body was invaluable."

